# Marine Aquariums > Seahorses & Pipefish >  My seahorse's

## Gary R

Here is a couple of pictures of my new nano tank and my seahorse's  :Smile:  Attachment 35

----------


## Anne

Looks ace Gary...you must be chuffed to bits
Stunning picture !
Im glad you found the macro setting on your camera ha ha

----------


## Anne

That yellow goby....gggrrrr    would look sooo much better in my nano !!!!

----------


## Gary R

heres another one and i will get one of the pipe fish that i have as well  Attachment 38

----------


## Timo

Nice looking tank, my Angels would love to rip that red caulerpa up, it would last 2 nano seconds in my tank  :lol: .

----------


## Gary R

> Nice looking tank, my Angels would love to rip that red caulerpa up, it would last 2 nano seconds in my tank .


lmao i put a bunch of it in my main tank and it lasted half hour with mine fish

----------


## Timo

They look fantastic and you might make some cash if your lucky.

----------


## notanotherone

must admit gary i like these little things they mate for life i beleive  nice job mate

----------


## berley

aww its still an ugly lil burger when u see it in the tank aint it  :lol: 

but i like the wee yellow fish in the piccie  :Smile: 

nice tank btw  :Smile:

----------


## Nemo

now thats what i call a fish tank, lovely horses btw.
what a nice setup you have there m8y

----------


## gumby146910

I have raised many different types of fish for years, now I'm gonna try my hand at setting up a salt water tank. (After researching, of course.) I am also going to try raising sea horse. Any & all advice would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Gary R

well its good to see you on here gumby  :Wink: 

and help you need m8 just ask and we will try our best to help you in anyway we can 

I will be keeping you all upto date with my sea horse's as time goes by

----------


## Gary R

well just a update my seahorse's are doing great just added another mushroom rock to the tank and played around moving stuff around  :lol:  as you do.....will update with a couple more pictures as soon as i get the photo gallery working again.

----------


## Kirsty

Your Sea horses look really nice, How easy are they to keep?

----------


## Gary R

> Your Sea horses look really nice, How easy are they to keep?


Sorry Kirsty 
been away from here for a couple of days

Yes they are doing well thanks...hoping to get them breeding soon...so here's hoping  :lol:

----------


## Timo

Been to Sixhills today and he has a lot of seahorses some that look like yours Gary and some smaller ones called Hippocampus fuscus  i was thinking about getting the smaller fuscus but have now found out they are not as colourfull. Humm i do like the yellow and brown stripe ones but they can grow a bit on the large side. Guess if they do i will just get a bigger tank  :lol:

----------


## steve b

hi Gary its steve we met at water world today ,have u managed 2 get any info on that bloated seahorse we spoke about.

----------

